# Streamlight has updated the litebox to LED (FINALLY!!!)



## Vinniec5 (Jan 24, 2010)

Heard about this but haven't had a chance to find more about it. I will post links and/or specs ASAP:tired:


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 24, 2010)

According to the catalog there is a new E-Flood Litebox/Firebox that sports 6 C4 LEDs that throws 615 Lumens High and 330 Lumens on low with 8 & 18 Hr runtimes (respectively)


----------



## blueinterceptor (Jan 24, 2010)

what is an e flood and how do the lumens compare to the other standard litebox


----------



## Vinniec5 (Jan 24, 2010)

Standard 8 watt litebox (which most of use have) is 150 lumens 
20 watt bulb is 400 lumens but only 3.5 hours run time
runtime & output is essentially doubled at 330lumens on low and 4 times output at same runtime. 

Hard to beat, now to find out if lamp assy can retrofit to older models


----------



## HunkaBurninLove (Jan 25, 2010)

Vinniec5 said:


> Standard 8 watt litebox (which most of use have) is 150 lumens
> 20 watt bulb is 400 lumens but only 3.5 hours run time
> runtime & output is essentially doubled at 330lumens on low and 4 times output at same runtime.
> 
> Hard to beat, now to find out if lamp assy can retrofit to older models



 if it did.


----------



## dwminer (Jan 26, 2010)

Vinniec5 said:


> Heard about this but haven't had a chance to find more about it. I will post links and/or specs ASAP:tired:


 http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=175#


----------



## Vinniec5 (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent an email to cust service at Streamlight and they told me the LED light assy wouldnt fit on the older liteboxes:mecry::thumbsdowbummer for me.
I'll wait a while and see if the lamp assy is listed as a seperate part when someone drops and breaks one.
i was hoping to bring my liteboxes into the 21st century:thumbsup:


----------



## not2bright (Aug 27, 2010)

I just spoke with Streamlight Customer Service who said they are now supporting upgrades.

The part number for the upgrades are:

E-Flood (6 LED flood) is 45842 - MSRP $100

E-Spot (3 LED spot) is 45845 - MSRP $75

Have fun!


----------



## Vinniec5 (Sep 20, 2010)

I just received my original incan litebox back from warranty repair at Streamlight, Good as new. Now I'm going to order the E-spot upgrade from Brightguy today.

I've seent the E-spot in action and I'm totally impressed with the Power/brightspot/throw/spill of the E-spot head and will enjoy the upgrade. Can't complain when you get more output and runtime by just changing the head assy and all the other specs stay the same


----------



## petersmith6 (Sep 20, 2010)

and you have to take a screw driver to change modes!!! i take it a Swich would be a little to complicated to add!! 

and in another 500 hundred years they might upgrade to Nimh.


----------



## Vinniec5 (Sep 20, 2010)

I hear ya about the switch but you need to remember these are FD/rescue lights and need to take Heat/smoke/hard drops/fire/water. behind that cover it has some protection. Plus most guys leave it on high anyway unless you use it for a power failure light and/or want max runtime.

As for the Battery the simple lead-acid is a reliable and safe system to use, IMO the heavier litebox has a few advantages from the weight. If used as a spotlight it stays put, doesn't blow over in windy conditions. place it on a Firetruck/car/truck bed and use it as a scene light , its stays there, a bump wont knock it over.

I know there is lighter and some run as long but the lightbox is a good quality design for the money and the LED E-spot/flood only adds to its ability to last for years and actually save money from no bulb replacement.

How many LED flashlights would you take/trust in a fire?


----------



## cabindriver (Oct 18, 2010)

Vinniec5 said:


> I've seen the E-spot in action and I'm totally impressed with the Power/brightspot/throw/spill of the E-spot head and will enjoy the upgrade. Can't complain when you get more output and runtime by just changing the head assy and all the other specs stay the same


Any updates on the upgrade? Were you able to compare the spot with the flood version?


----------



## blueinterceptor (Apr 16, 2011)

any pictues of the different beams or patterns?


----------



## Vinniec5 (Apr 19, 2011)

I bought an E-spot light assy from brightguy and just bought an e-flood upgrade last week and installed it. The E-flood was about $70 shipped and worth every penny. It's a 6-led lamp with great flood spill and a nice room filling light that really lights up an area much much bettr than the flood lens and halogen lamp setup plus will last 18 hours at higher output than the incan will at low output only 8 hours. If you have liteboxes already depending on your needs I'd get the e-spot first then if I wanted just buy an e-flood light only and share chargers or splurge and get both like I have and have a dedicated power outage flood light for storm duty. I took the spot light assy I removed from my litebox and upgraded my Bright Star 6volt dual battery hazardous location carry lantern that uses old style 6v flange bulbs and mounted the litebox lamp assy to the lantern. luckily the lantern head is par36 size so only a little wiring and a cpl screws and now I have a litebox that takes one or two 6volt lantern batteries or d cells in the battery adapters, I'm going to order 8 NI-MH d's this week to increase runtime. I needed something to recycle all the spare litebox bulbs and lenses I have


----------



## hron61 (Apr 27, 2011)

i bought an eflood awhile back and love it, mine is yellow.
sure its a little on the heavy side but it puts out a very nice flood type light and the runtime is amazing and will not even break a sweat, and no overheating issues as in to hot to hold after awhile. mine will mount in the trunk of my cadillac with the 12v mount and be an emergency light should it be needed due to the amount of runtime this thing has, 8hrs on high and 16 hrs on low, wow. it makes a great scene light with the adjustable head and the weight of it as stated, it will take a bump and not fall over to easily. if its good enough for the fire dept its good enough for me.


----------



## fineshot1 (Jan 21, 2016)

I just bought an E-spot light assy from Flashlight Dealer.com and it was an easy upgrade and works great. Leaving it on Low since it is more than bright enough for my purposes and just in time for the coming storm this weekend.


----------



## hron61 (Jan 26, 2016)

Still loving mine. Enjoy your new light. :wave:


----------

